# What personality type is a "natural leader" in group projects and stuff?



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Most of the F profiles say that _"This type hates leading and would rather sit back and take direction making sure everyone gets along"_ and while I am 10,000% certain without a shadow of a doubt I'm an F... I don't know what F types are "leader" types. 



Anyway... gone are the days where I unconsciously stretch my answers to get N in the MBTI tests. 
I tried as hard as I could to answer a bunch of surveys ~honestly~ and it said ISFP on one and ESFP on another. 



I'm F 100%, no question at all.
Every day is an emotional roller coaster and it's just crazy. I'm one of the most over-emotional people I know and there is *NO WAY* I'm T... even answering 100% honestly on all the tests I *always* score really high on F. Just last night I was watching emotional youtube videos with the sole purpose of making myself cry because it just feels so nice <3 

E/I I'm not sure... I honestly feel like I might have some sort of anxiety or mental thing related to that, because in my head I really want to socialize and I really want to talk to people but I am *AWKWARD AS ALL HECK* and often get scared in social situations even though I'm naturally very loud, outgoing, etc. 

N/S... who knows either. But I'm leaning towards S these days because I feel like I do think about practical things...? It's really hard to say. I always get like 1%S or 1%N on all the tests despite how honestly I try to answer... 
When solving problems for math or something I often just don't care enough to "invent a new method" to solve it... When I play music I don't really like improvising. I hear a really beautiful/cool piece and I'm like: "I want to learn how to play that," I've never really cared much about improvising or writing my own stuff.

Though I *LOVE* independent projects/presentations where I get to be creative. I *ALWAYS* have one of the best ones because it's always "different" and makes people laugh because I try to work in silliness. 
I usually make a point to have my presentation "go against the grain" and it usually pays off. 

But regardless right now if I'm more "honest" with myself I'd lead towards S, because a lot of the "fantasy world" N stuff just doesn't apply to me. 
I think though I'm probably either:
(I/E)SFP
or
(I/E)SFJ


I'll tell you about how I work in groups and hopefully that lets you know:

I'm always just naturally drawn to the "leader" position. I like making sure everyone is on task and that work is done. I like my voice to be heard and I like to make an impact: I *don't* like "just being along for the ride."
I can probably be a bit overbearing in that sense where I'll nag people to get on task if I feel like we won't get things done in time.
Additionally, I'm the type of personality to _"Lead The Campaign"_ against stuff like 'the voice of the people.' (i.e. in grade-school I would be the person to assemble the class together and start a petition/"rebellion against the teacher"/etc.




-------------------

With all that said, what do y'all think?
(P.S. I joined here a couple of years ago and have done like 10+ of those super long-ass surveys by now... don't really want to go through that again so this thread will have to do  )


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

In my experience, extraverts are more likely to take charge than introverts. ExFPs in particular are likely to lead because their bias is to do something, now! 

What the stereotype is getting at is that Thinkers are more likely not to care when others are upset about the direction chosen--they don't empathize/sympathize as much as Feelers--so they tend to feel more comfortable making "hard" choices. 

So rather than a single word, "lead," here's how I'd describe them:

ExFJ: Take control--not the same thing as leading--may lead through subtle methods (i.e. shaming/guilting)
ExFP: Leads through example--enjoys when others join her, but not necessary. Will insist on doing thing her own way or at least making her opinions known.
ExTJ: Classic "leadership"--gives commands, expects to be obeyed, develops objective metrics and evaluates accordingly
ExTP: Hype everyone up--gets people together around particular things to do/tasks/goals. Will defer to the group, as long as there's something going on.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

haha, I was just going to say I knew an ESFP who was a natural leader - and you're an ESFP! He was a guy I knew in college who would naturally take the lead in group projects, he was energetic and a good communicator. I'm an EP (Pe dom) too and I think we can be good leaders, but the issue, at least for me, is that I'm ALL over the place. I'm EVERYWHERE at once. I mean, I'm in one physical location, but my head isn't - my thoughts are EVERYWHERE at once, and I have a hard time focusing on one plan of action, which non-EPs generally find chaotic (for me it's just SOP).

E/I has nothing to do with social prowess or awkwardness. I can be pretty socially awkward at times, even though I'm also quite loud and talkative (annoyingly so, according to my ISTP brother). I do it anyway, though, because I want to, even if 1 in 5 interactions ends up mega-awkward! (However I do not have social anxiety - I understand that may complicate things for you.)

As for N/S, I would recommend looking into the cognitive functions, because the "intuitive" and "sensor" descriptions are basically useless and biased towards N. FWIW, I'm probably Ne dominant and I don't _actively _think of new solutions either - I just end up doing things a different way every time, or new ideas or improvements will "emerge" to me as I'm doing something, seemingly out of nowhere.



> I'm F 100%, no question at all.
> Every day is an emotional roller coaster and it's just crazy. I'm one of the most over-emotional people I know and there is *NO WAY* I'm T... even answering 100% honestly on all the tests I *always* score really high on F. Just last night I was watching emotional youtube videos with the sole purpose of making myself cry because it just feels so nice <3


I honestly can't even imagine this and I have tertiary Fe. I feel like I have no inner emotional life at all. I do have some emotions towards other people, and my cats for example, but no inner emotions. So yeah, I would think you're an F!

Your description of how you work in groups reads very Fi-Te to me, which would seem correct, if you're an ESFP.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

You definitely sound like ExFP. I'm leaning more to ENFP because you seem to have very strong Ne. Your thoughts are all over the place and you definitely exaggerate more than ESFPs do. ESFPs are more down to earth and they could tell the same story 10 times and it wouldn't change. While ENFPs would constantly try to make it sound better and add/take away some aspects. Your enjoyment of silliness, constantly trying different things and even your usage of idioms clearly show Ne-dom. So ENFP without question.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Prada said:


> You definitely sound like ExFP. I'm leaning more to ENFP because you seem to have very strong Ne. Your thoughts are all over the place and you definitely exaggerate more than ESFPs do. ESFPs are more down to earth and they could tell the same story 10 times and it wouldn't change. While ENFPs would constantly try to make it sound better and add/take away some aspects. Your enjoyment of silliness, constantly trying different things and even your usage of idioms clearly show Ne-dom. So ENFP without question.


Hmm...so those are really signs of Ne over Se? That would describe me to a T - except I'm Ti-Fe, not Fi-Te (see what I did there). As I said in my post above yours, my thoughts are also all over the place, everywhere at once. I also can't tell the same story twice - I tend to exaggerate/lie a little differently each time I tell it - almost as if it's too painfully boring to repeat a story I've already told - kind of like if I'm doing a task at work, I change it up / do it a little differently every time without even realizing it (and because of this, I've even been able to improve some of our procedures). I'm honestly better at telling fictional stories that never happened, than factual stories that happened; I can't plainly focus on the facts enough to relay a factual story as it happened or as I experienced it. And TBH my memory also sucks, so I can't remember stories in sequential order as they happened, much like I cannot remember exactly how I did a task the last time I did it, so I prefer to make it up each time.

So if the OP relates to this, maybe he is Ne dominant after all. Maybe I am too. OP, you definitely seem ExFP to me at least!


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

ENTJ. It!s why we're called the executives or you know, leaders.

Emotional roller coasters are the last people you want in charge of anything.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

ENTJ. It!s why we're called the executives or you know, leaders.

Emotional roller coasters are the last people you want in charge of anything.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

ketchup said:


> Hmm...so those are really signs of Ne over Se?


Yes. Se has nothing to do with this. It's about how you view the world. Se lives in the present, takes all opportunities, reacts quickly and enjoys anything related to senses (food, touch, paintings, theatre, etc.). Ne is chaotic. It wants to do a lot of things at a time, it's bursting with ideas, wants to constantly try new things and it brainstorms all the time. ENFPs and ESFPs are alike at first glance but their thought process is completely different. It just arrives at the same destination. 

I have an ESFP friend who loves telling stories. But she mostly repeats the "best received" stories over and over exactly the same way even using same phrases for it. Compared to that ENFP would say the same story in a different way each time. ESFPs focus on the content while ENFPs on the reaction. ESFP tell story for the sake of the story while ENFP just to entertain, the story is just means to an end.

Also, thoughts of ESFPs are really well organised. They start at point A and arrive to point B while ENFPs go from point A to point C, D, Z, O, E and then to point B if they even get there. ESFPs are Ni users, they have one line of thoughts that they follow even if it might seem random to a naked eye because due to their dominant Se, often the connection is clear just to them and their friends. Se can also jump from one thing to another but in case of Ne it's to get change while Se-doms get taken over by present (in other words they try the new things that pop up for them at that exact point). For Ne, there is the need/want for something new first and then they find something new to try. For Se-doms, then new things finds them and since it shows up in the present, they get the need to grab the opportunity. The process is reversed. If you want to try new things all the time that's Ne, if you try them because they appear in front of you but you aren't looking for them, that's Se-dom.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I would agree with ExxJ types as "typical" leaders. But there is so much variation in between, no particular type is more predisposed to it. Leadership has a great deal to do with motivation. MBTI is how people process information, Enneagram is more on the why and what drives people. 

Any type can be a natural leader. Different personality types will rally and mobilize in different ways.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

The person who knows what to do and how to make people do it.

Doesn't matter whether the person is an ENTJ or an ISFP :wink:


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

In spite of popular opinion, I must disagree.

Though, many will say E's and F's, However, I think the notion that they are _actually_ leaders is *false*.

I often find many errors in people *eager *to take leadership - many is just useless rants and gibberish; I find those that recklessly take the lead have not analyzed heir leadership position. (e.g those jumping up, ranting over others, impulsiveness, constantly being corrected, etc).

I prefer a more passive aggressive approach when it comes to leadership positions; rather I am chosen rightfully by others for leadership, instead of *pushing *and leaping for the role just to have it.

Upon doing many group projects - the E's and F's, though may have taken charge - often had no clue what they were leading, thus put me into the leadership role naturally; (e.g Coming to me for answers, what-to-do's, etc). I get bored of correcting _forced _leaders errors; I am sure many introverts do.

However, any type may be a leader, as there are different _types_ of leadership.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Flamingo said:


> Though, many will say E's and F's, However, I think the notion that they are _actually_ leaders is *false*.


As an ENTJ I take offense to this. You are taking a large portion of MBTI and putting them into one group together based on something as vague as being extroverted or being Fx-doms. That's anything but not logical or rational. Because those things mean nothing. Es can act like an introvert if they're shy or have social anxiety and Fs don't have to be emotionally driven if their function is unhealthy.


OT: Even though I agree that any type can be a good leader, some types are better suited for it from the get go. However, leading is a skill that everyone has to learn and just because it goes easier to some, it doesn't mean only they are capable of it. The types I would consider predisposed to this are NTs. But I've also seen good ESTJ and ESFJ leaders (as far as I'm able to type them). Likewise, I've seen bad NT leaders. It really depends on every individual if they're capable of it.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

As a confident ENTJ and 8w 7 - the ultimate leader, I don't give a fuck what anyone says. I know more about myself than anyone on a forum. I'm a great leader.

So, ya know, suck that. :laughing:


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

ENTP. As long as the group isn't stupid. If the group is Stupid the ENTP will pass out axes, puts blindfolds on everyone, put them in a nearly packed room, state that pinatas are being lowered, and that everyone swing as hard as they can. 

About that time the ENTP is sitting in an upper booth sipping a Pisco Sour and enjoying the festivities. Leadership!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Might be swayed by enneagram. 

I always lead groups. I've led a group of 6 males during a marketing plan project for the Tesla S of over 150 slides. My professor was a hardass and he gave us an A. I printed out a hard copy of that project and laminated the cover to use as material in future job interviews (not that I want to go into business, but it's a sturdy backup plan), thats how legit it was. But I'm an introvert. And a feeler. Enneagram 3 can do stuff like that.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I find that I am a pretty good leader not because I am oh so charming, but because I am the one who has the initiative to make final decisions while everyone is so goddamned indecisive, spending hours and hours arguing over the tiny details and the "what if's"


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> ENTP. As long as the group isn't stupid. If the group is Stupid the ENTP will pass out axes, puts blindfolds on everyone, put them in a nearly packed room, state that pinatas are being lowered, and that everyone swing as hard as they can.
> 
> About that time the ENTP is sitting in an upper booth sipping a Pisco Sour and enjoying the festivities. Leadership!


The group must be incredible stupid if they fall for that.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol OP rattling jimmies again.

All types can be leaders, MBTI doesn't have much to do with it. Strengths, weaknesses, how this is accomplished could be determined. Like a stock ENTJ leader can be really good at planning and be a total objective killer badass but lack in people skills and culture development, whereas a stock ENFJ leader might be really good at developing a culture and strengthening morale but might be seen as too compromising.

It all depends, but no single MBTI is going to determine leadership despite the hype some people put out. Individuals will always be different from the stereotypes.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Redifining Cool said:


> The group must be incredible stupid if they fall for that.


Well it would be the 99%...


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Hands down, ENTJ is the one and only natural leader.

ISTJ: Jumps to death from the bridge if it's written on the manual, while expecting you to do the same thing to make sense as it's builder.
ISFJ: Hates you because you already built many other bridges and he/she failed to figure out how to drive across one of them in past.
ESTJ: Makes others jump to death from a bridge when it's still under contraction and expects you to be the first volunteer to prove it's safety.
ESFJ: Expects you to stand on the bridge for the rest of your life, after painting it to his/her favorite color for sure.
ISTP: Wants to build the biggest bridge ever with millions of toothpicks and asks for your opinion to decide the right glue. 
ISFP: You are still crying because he/she asked the difference between a bridge and a rainbow.
ESTP: Still trying to convince you about that you can jump to the other side.
ESFP: What is this? I don't even...
INTJ: Expects you to know anything and everything about bridges and also come up with a revolutionary idea.
INTP: You called him/her five times since morning to represent your progress report but he/she was probably busy examining a steamboat under the half-built bridge.
ENTP: Never listened your worries about the fundamental frequency because he/she was busy convincing Jeff Bridges to attend the opening ceremony.
INFJ: Wants to bury the bodies of workers who died by accident inside of foundation pit to provide protection from evil spirits.
INFP: You just realized he/she never really wanted you to build anything.
ENFJ: You still don't know what he/she meant with "absolutely possible". 
ENFP: Called you "smart-ass" when you remind him/her the importance of soil mechanics and foundation engineering and baffled with your resignation.

ENTJ: He/she is holding all the shares of construction company and regularly visiting the construction site to rub your back.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Lelu said:


> I'd probably disagree with this on a philosophical basis. My leadership type looks far more ENTJ than INTJ though, so I don't exactly have standing to disagree with it.
> 
> Te based leadership is definitely one of the more mainstream leadership 'archetypes.'


True. That's why I said all types have the potential to be leaders. 
It's just the Te types that exhibit those "leadership" qualities the most, outwardly.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENTJs are the most natural leaders, but ESTJs are a close second.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Prada said:


> Yes. Se has nothing to do with this. It's about how you view the world. Se lives in the present, takes all opportunities, reacts quickly and enjoys anything related to senses (food, touch, paintings, theatre, etc.). Ne is chaotic. It wants to do a lot of things at a time, it's bursting with ideas, wants to constantly try new things and it brainstorms all the time. ENFPs and ESFPs are alike at first glance but their thought process is completely different. It just arrives at the same destination.
> 
> I have an ESFP friend who loves telling stories. But she mostly repeats the "best received" stories over and over exactly the same way even using same phrases for it. Compared to that ENFP would say the same story in a different way each time. ESFPs focus on the content while ENFPs on the reaction. ESFP tell story for the sake of the story while ENFP just to entertain, the story is just means to an end.
> 
> Also, thoughts of ESFPs are really well organised. They start at point A and arrive to point B while ENFPs go from point A to point C, D, Z, O, E and then to point B if they even get there. ESFPs are Ni users, they have one line of thoughts that they follow even if it might seem random to a naked eye because due to their dominant Se, often the connection is clear just to them and their friends. Se can also jump from one thing to another but in case of Ne it's to get change while Se-doms get taken over by present (in other words they try the new things that pop up for them at that exact point). For Ne, there is the need/want for something new first and then they find something new to try. For Se-doms, then new things finds them and since it shows up in the present, they get the need to grab the opportunity. The process is reversed. If you want to try new things all the time that's Ne, if you try them because they appear in front of you but you aren't looking for them, that's Se-dom.


Great comparison. Makes me wonder if I'm ENFP, not ESFP. I hate repeating the same story over and over again. I've told people, if you wanted to hear my story you need to ask me quicker after the event transpires. I also go on seemingly infinite tangents at times, having to restraining myself from jumping from ideas to ideas. 

I also laugh at my own jokes, which I've read is more of an ENFP trait. I highly advise people adopt this habit, it ensures you'll have a funny time even if the others around you aren't that funny.

I'm pretty close between Ne and Se dom, so it really doesn't matter whether my wind chime dangles more often on the right or left side. Still a very well explained contrast.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

ENFJ and tbh I'm surprised no one has mentioned them yet. ESPs are the type to assume the leadership position and are often assumed to be ENTJs, while NTJs are the type to be persuaded by others and assume it if no one else will, or if the current leadership is incompetant and is destined to fail. 

The ENFJs I know of are just assumed to be the leaders or at least aren't met with much resistance if they assume it.


----------

